# Nootropics - personal experiences



## Wallenberg (Apr 28, 2021)

Have you used them and did you notice an increase in your brainpower?

I have some money to spend and I might try some prescription free nootropics mentioned here:





__





beginners - nootropics


r/Nootropics: Discussion of nootropics and cognitive enhancers.




www.reddit.com


----------



## Kevin Costner (Apr 28, 2021)

I used modafinil once, it was a good experience -- comparable to one of my better days with bit heightened cognition or it could be anticipation as well. I just had more patience to realize the conclusions/trains of my thoughts fully, if that makes sense?


----------



## quakociaptockh (Apr 28, 2021)

I've taken every substance that barely has legal status and I can confirm they fix low IQ and also autism.


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Apr 29, 2021)

Phenibut makes me much more social, open, talkative, and lower inhib. I start a conversation when I usually wouldn’t. I keep talking when I would usually stop. Just don’t get addicted. I’ve had a full bottle for months but only use it occasionally.


----------



## grimy (Apr 29, 2021)

Ashwaganda every night, it’s helped my libido and morning wood.


----------



## grimy (Apr 29, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> I've taken every substance that barely has legal status and I can confirm they fix low IQ and also autism.


Ive seen your posts, I believe you. What would you recommend for brain fog? Finasteride has given me this along with memory issues (they probably coincide with each other).


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 29, 2021)

>r/


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 29, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> Phenibut makes me much more social, open, talkative, and lower inhib. I start a conversation when I usually wouldn’t. I keep talking when I would usually stop. Just don’t get addicted. I’ve had a full bottle for months but only use it occasionally.


Is phenibut dangerous or have any bad side effects?

is it even a drug?


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Apr 29, 2021)

Toska said:


> Is phenibut dangerous or have any bad side effects?
> 
> is it even a drug?


Addictive, tolerance buildup, and very bad withdraws if you get off after using it everyday. Just use it occasionally and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Apr 29, 2021)

it’s pretty expensive tho.
For moda, îve only finded one legit market.









Modafinil Archives - ExpressPCT







expresspct.com





with the shipping cost to France it’s aproximately 30€ for 12 of 200mg.

if it can help.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Apr 30, 2021)

grimy said:


> Ive seen your posts, I believe you. What would you recommend for brain fog? Finasteride has given me this along with memory issues (they probably coincide with each other).



Quit fin then, lol. Do you really need that? Have you tried Eucapil / topilutamide? Try that, and resort to castration only if it doesn't work.

If your fog is caused by low neurosteroids, try DHEA, adrenosterone, or if you're feeling lucky, proviron. With proper management it should be possible to have T and hair at the same time. Also take some AI like resveratrol, or else your balls will reduce T output by the level you're supplementing and the net effect will be zero.

You can also try stimulants like phenylpiracetam, noopept or IDRA-21 plus choline, but that's treating symptoms.


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 30, 2021)

Look at my thread 








Complete guide to Nootropics and fat burning compounds


Some of yall my ask,for fuck sake what even are Nootropics Well Nootropics are drug, supplements, and other substances that may improve cognitive function, particularly executive functions, memory, creativity, or motivation, in healthy individuals.While many substances are purported to improve...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 30, 2021)

I used to be interested in it without knowing what nootropics is, I noticed a very clear pattern with every stimulant and drug,
short term benefits but long-term side effects which leave the user in a worse state then before,
I don't think you can really escape this rule


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2021)

grimy said:


> Ashwaganda every night, it’s helped my libido and morning wood.


same amazing product


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 30, 2021)

grimy said:


> Ashwaganda every night, it’s helped my libido and morning wood.


A lot of people say it's anxiolytic, in other words, eases anxiety. I have ordered KSM-66 Ashwagandha, let's see if it has any effect on me. What's the difference between KSM-66 and other ashwagandas? Also @larsanova69


I have used L-theanine sometimes. People claim it improves focus when taken with caffeine. Very safe. No tolerance. It's pretty mild but at least it's cheap.


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> A lot of people say it's anxiolytic, in other words, eases anxiety. I have ordered KSM-66 Ashwagandha, let's see if it has any effect on me. What's the difference between KSM-66 and other ashwagandas? Also @larsanova69
> 
> 
> I have used L-theanine sometimes. People claim it improves focus when taken with caffeine. Very safe. No tolerance. It's pretty mild but at least it's cheap.


I use ksm 66 and i notice the T increase


----------



## gaymidget (Apr 30, 2021)

The only nootropic besides sleeping well, eating healthy and doing cardio 150 minutes a week is adderall and caffeine in low dosages. The rest Is scam or placebo.


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 30, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> I use ksm 66 and i notice the T increase


I have been on a low-calorie diet and I notice my libido isn't very strong. Maybe KSM-66 helps with that.


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Apr 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I have been on a low-calorie diet and I notice my libido isn't very strong. Maybe KSM-66 helps with that.



maca mogs ksm in the utter oblivion for libido


----------



## grimy (May 1, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Quit fin then, lol. Do you really need that? Have you tried Eucapil / topilutamide? Try that, and resort to castration only if it doesn't work.
> 
> If your fog is caused by low neurosteroids, try DHEA, adrenosterone, or if you're feeling lucky, proviron. With proper management it should be possible to have T and hair at the same time. Also take some AI like resveratrol, or else your balls will reduce T output by the level you're supplementing and the net effect will be zero.
> 
> You can also try stimulants like phenylpiracetam, noopept or IDRA-21 plus choline, but that's treating symptoms.


i have not tried Eucapil as I heard it’s very weak in terms of preserving hair. I hate that I’m knowingly messing with my cognitive function but hair is very important. Would I just be playing catch up if I tried DHEA/adrenosterone while continuing Fin?

I’m actually not opposed to quitting it, it’s just I can’t afford to lose tons more hair if I want a dense transplant result in the future.


----------



## grimy (May 1, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> A lot of people say it's anxiolytic, in other words, eases anxiety. I have ordered KSM-66 Ashwagandha, let's see if it has any effect on me. What's the difference between KSM-66 and other ashwagandas? Also @larsanova69
> 
> 
> I have used L-theanine sometimes. People claim it improves focus when taken with caffeine. Very safe. No tolerance. It's pretty mild but at least it's cheap.


I take KSM66 capsule from nootropics depot. Some claim the powder form is stronger


----------



## Wallenberg (May 1, 2021)

grimy said:


> I take KSM66 capsule from nootropics depot. Some claim the powder form is stronger


And do you notice any effects?


----------



## quakociaptockh (May 1, 2021)

grimy said:


> i have not tried Eucapil as I heard it’s very weak in terms of preserving hair. I hate that I’m knowingly messing with my cognitive function but hair is very important. Would I just be playing catch up if I tried DHEA/adrenosterone while continuing Fin?
> 
> I’m actually not opposed to quitting it, it’s just I can’t afford to lose tons more hair if I want a dense transplant result in the future.



It's not weak. Theoretically it's stronger than fin, since it blocks T and DHT while fin blocks only DHT leaving the 20% action of plain T.

Maybe try both, then quit fin for a while and monitor changes.

In my case topilutamide stopped shedding, but didn't regrow anything. Now I take oral minox + dermaneedling and the "neogenesis serum" with valproic acid. Looks like dermaneedling is the thing after all. After a session of dermaneedling I have 0 lost hairs the next day and I mean 0. I started in February, so it's 1 month left when I will able to see any effects. First signs of regrowth show after 4 months, or so internet says.


----------

